# folding table



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Considering the price of plywood, you get ready-to-use adjustability and portabilty for $40, it's something I'm definately interested in. I'm thinking of making my own Multifunction Table for my Festool Circular saw, this got me half way there. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

KDL,

I have this table as well and I noticed a couple of days ago that it is the same height as the table saw. I find that this table can take arbitrary amount of punishment and i quite like it.

Alin


----------

